# Going to be trying my parrotlet with berries for the first time



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I am trying my parrotlet with blueberries and seedless grapes for the first time this week. I normally put her fruit in with her pulse mix but ive been told berries can be very messy when the prrotlets eat it, and mine loves to play with food, so is it best to put it in a serperate bowl, or to still put it in with her pulse for familiarity? 
I've been told apart from obviously washing them over i dont need to do anything else with the berries or skinning the grapes..just give them to her as they are or maybe cut them up. 

I plan on giving her blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, red/purple seedless grapes ane raspberries. Are the tiny seeds on the strawberries ok? How much mess should I expect? Lol
Any pics of yoir parrotlets or other birds getting themselves messy with fruit would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> I am trying my parrotlet with blueberries and seedless grapes for the first time this week. I normally put her fruit in with her pulse mix but ive been told berries can be very messy when the prrotlets eat it, and mine loves to play with food, so is it best to put it in a serperate bowl, or to still put it in with her pulse for familiarity?
> I've been told apart from obviously washing them over i dont need to do anything else with the berries or skinning the grapes..just give them to her as they are or maybe cut them up.
> 
> I plan on giving her blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, red/purple seedless grapes ane raspberries. Are the tiny seeds on the strawberries ok? *How much mess should I expect?* Lol
> Any pics of yoir parrotlets or other birds getting themselves messy with fruit would be nice. Thanks.


Squeeze a piece of the fruit between your fingers, theres your answer.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. Well, guess I'll do it on cleanng day then


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

My parrot loves berries etc. She skins the grapes herself so no worries there. As for the mess... the walls, the carpet. Oh my poor carpet:devil:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol! Luckily I have laminate. How many at a time of each of these foods can I feed her and how often a week? I mean acidic wise and dont wanna overload on vitamins etc too, bearing in mind she's only tiny, being a parrotlet and may need less than bigger parrots. 
Also, for the strawberries are the tiny seeds on the outside ok? I'll be ripping the green off of course and prob cutting the rest up


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

From experience of keeping parrots, it will purely depend of the bird! As with all behaviour it's individual.

Strawberry seeds are fine, of course you don't have to pick them out I doubt anyone does in the wild for them. 

Any mess is easily cleanable, it's only mushed fruit instead of a can of spray paint going everywhere.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackRose,

Most fruits will be taken by small psittacines - but avoid Avocado and Citrus fruits.

Apple, Pear, softfruits such as Strawberry, Raspberry, will all be taken - although it may take time for birds to sample and accept them.

Also, you can try Elderberries and Blackberries.

MJD


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Rowan berries are very good this time of year.


----------

